

Show HN: Book recomendations for Entrepreneurs by Entrepreneurs - WesleyThurner
http://researchtrep.com/research/resources/books/book-recomendations/

======
WesleyThurner
Please let me know what you think. This is something I've done personally and
now I am sharing it. This is my MVP to see if I should go further.

